# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آدرس کتابخانه های خصوصی در تبریز

## amin4000

سلام دوستان میخواستم از بچه تبریزی ها بپرسم کتابخونه های خصوصی شهر تبریز رو هر کی میشناسه آدرسشو اینجا برام بگه یه دنیا ممنون میشم یا هرکی اگه جایی سامانه ای یا نهادی هس که به این محل ها نظارت میکنه بگه تا برم ادرسشونو ازشون بگیرم

----------


## Nadia1999

من يكي كتابخونه پارسا تو وليعصر رو ميشناسم و يكيم زيرك كار تو گلگشت..
نميدونم پسرونه دارن يا نه..ولي ميتونين از ١١٨ شمارشونو بگيرين و باهاشون تماس بگيرين اگه بود كه بهتون ميگن..نبود هم راهنماييتون ميكنن...

----------


## Faezeh20🔬🔬

یکیشم تو میدون دانشسراست، کتابخانه تربیت، یکیشم طرفای نصف راهه

----------


## Meysam_b

سلام دوستان اگه کسی کتابخانه پسرانه ویپ یا خصوصی در تبریز هر جاش که باشه مهم نیس فقط خصوصی یا ویپ باشه و پسرانهواسه کنکور.اگه سراغ داره کسی بگه من گند زدم این هفته رو خونمون نمیشه خوند پس خواهش دوست عزیز اگه میخونی اطلاع داری بگو یه دنیا ممنون

----------


## yasser0411

یکی هم توی سه راه امین وجود داره ولی نمیدونم دقیقا کجاش

----------


## marzie_

هزینه  کتابخانه خصوصی چنده حدودا؟

----------


## Meysam_b

یانی تبریز اوشا یوخ بوردا? :Yahoo (2):

----------

